# Plunge bar



## davelowen (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi folks

My name is Dave and this is my first post.

I recently bought a Woodrat and mounted a Craftsman Pro 315 Pro router on it.

My problem is finding the proper plunge bar.

Any assistance would be appreciated!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Dave, welcome to the community.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Dave.
What do you mean by "Plunge bar"?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dave!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

davelowen said:


> Hi folks
> 
> My name is Dave and this is my first post.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, welcome to the forum!!
I think this is what you are looking for:
WoodRat Plunge Bar - Lee Valley Tools

I didn't see Craftsman listed. Does Woodrat have a website?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

davelowen said:


> Hi folks
> 
> My name is Dave and this is my first post.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of your Craftsman Pro 315 Pro ?

I've plunge bars on two of my routers and might be able to work it out.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to the forum!!
> I think this is what you are looking for:
> WoodRat Plunge Bar - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> I didn't see Craftsman listed. Does Woodrat have a website?


They also have a forum with some US members who may have a better idea.

• Index page

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

I posted the query there and got the following :

Re: Craftsman Pro 315 Pro router

by RDailey » Mon Nov 02, 2009 9:11 pm 
The plunge bar ('F' I believe) for the Bosch 1617EVS should work without a problem. The Craftsman router is a clone of that model.

HTH

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Dave.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Some definitions are in order here:

a) Plunge Bar --- Two steel bars that strap to the top and bottom of certain Plunge Routers. You can grip the front of both bars and with one hand only, squeeze and effectively plunge router to its full depth. Without any rocking or binding.

b) WoodRat --- A router accessory (you supply the router) that allows the user to move the router along an X axis (left/right) Y axis (forward/back) or Z axis (up/down, ie plunge). The left hand turns a handcrank for the X axis, while the right hand pushes or pulls, and also can plunge. The device turns a router into a 3-axis milling machine. The maker (The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint) manufactures the plunge bars for about 14 models of router. 

Why all this fuss?

A WoodRat cuts superb, handmade-looking dovetails, M & T joints, Finger Joints (Box joints), dowel joints and serves as the platform for many other routing chores such as edge work. Made in England. An effective competitor to the Leigh Jig and Leigh FMT. Extremely safe because of work clamping abilities

It mounts on the wall, thus freeing shop floor space. 

Gary Curtis


----------

